# Is anyone else getting bored with Facebook?



## R. Zimm (Jun 2, 2013)

Other than seeing pictures and videos of my grand children, FB is really starting to annoy me. I have connected with some old High School classmates but other than these things I find that if I visit my page there is too much emphasis on likes and comments to the point that I feel rather "suckered" in.

How about you, what's you opinion of FB?


----------



## That Guy (Jun 2, 2013)

Funny you should ask.  Never got around to getting involved and figured it was now running its course.


----------



## TICA (Jun 2, 2013)

It is a great way to keep in touch with long lost friends and relatives.  I like it, but I'm really picky on who I allow as friends.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 2, 2013)

Actually each person is in control of what they want on FB.  If someone posts something you don't want on your page you can take it off.  If you are getting crap in your news feed either block the person or turn off their feed.  If you don't block them and are curious about what they are saying just go to their page.  FB can be a lot of fun if you take the time to figure out how to use it.  I like checking each morning to see what is happening.  It is basically the only way I can peek in at some of my offspring.  I think rather than running its course it is just maturing.


----------



## Anne (Jun 2, 2013)

I do enjoy the pictures and comments of family and friends, especially those we don't see often, and it's nice to message back and forth, too.  I do get tired of blocking ads so often, and having to 'hide' posts that are repetitive....but all in all, I think it's worth it to keep up with what's going on.


----------



## janfromflorida (Jun 3, 2013)

I can totally understand that.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 3, 2013)

I use FB to keep up with my son and the few high school / college friends I have. It also serves as an alternate contact for professional colleagues. Remember now that I'm also starting to try to use it as a commercial vehicle, so I look at it in a slightly different way.

Now if only they would have accepted my Kindle book ad I would be totally happy, but it seems they don't accept "tobacco or other drug-related advertising". Yeah, but it's OK to show yards of skin every second post.

I guess that's what I get for having so many stripper friends. layful:

Jan is right in that you have to take the time to set-up your page the way you want it, but even then a lot of dross is going to slip through. You just have to decide whether it's worth it or not.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 5, 2013)

Facebook is my link to my children, and I would be so lost without it. It is an easy way for me to keep in touch with my family, and yet not be intrusive. 
I keep my friend list down to people that I actually know, at least for the most part, and if I find someone that is posting stuff I don't want to read or see on my page, then I keep them as friends, but don't allow any of their posts. That way, I can check their page if I want to see how they are doing, and not have to be cluttered with all the games they are playing, or whatever is objectionable. 
When someone sends me a game request, I block that game, then no one else can send it to me.
One of the things that I like, is I can subscribe to pages that I am interested in, like homesteading, or weather info, and things like that.
 I think that , used properly, Facebook can be a great online communication system.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 5, 2013)

My daughter-in-law is an artist and has a great page.  Wanted to join to keep up to date on her work.  But the FB people insist on using my real name and rejected my pseudonym.  So, working on another that will pass their lame rules.


----------



## Sly Fox (Jul 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


> My daughter-in-law is an artist and has a great page.  Wanted to join to keep up to date on her work.  But the FB people insist on using my real name and rejected my pseudonym.  So, working on another that will pass their lame rules.



Yep.  FB wants everything about you when you get an account with them. Sorry, I DO NOT give out any personal info to FB. It is None of their business and they are using my info to sell to third parties and who knows what they use it for.  The only reason I use FB is get the Awesome Freebies some of the major companies offer every day.  My neighbor lets me use her other account, because FB has banned my other accounts, because I refuse give them any info about me. That is a Major privacy issue.  I've heard FB is on their way out and it looks like Twitter is getting a lot more members.  I have noticed many major companies in the past who posted freebies on FB are No longer posting on FB.  That tells you something about FB.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 2, 2013)

I hardly believe Facebook is hurting for business quite yet. Twitter cannot even be considered a contender - they're two _very_ different beasts. 

Yes, they have their problems - there are supposedly 83 million fake profiles on there - but Facebook is becoming more active in policing these and getting rid of them. 

From a marketing standpoint there is nothing to approach it - put up your ad for $100 and you could make a fortune in a few hours with 950 million people seeing your ad. 

If anything, YouTube might be their closest competition.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2013)

Never joined Facebook...here's one take http://www.naturalnews.com/041058_Facebook_social_media_internet_addiction.html


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jul 3, 2013)

Someone tried to convince me yesterday to get on FB for certain items we were discussing...no way, no how.  I have actually had an account there for several years, but have never posted to it or responded to any emails.  Thought about closing it, but don't even know my password.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 4, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never joined Facebook...here's one take http://www.naturalnews.com/041058_Facebook_social_media_internet_addiction.html



Comparing Facebook to meth is a little overboard, I think - the author has obviously never had any contact with meth-heads.

We like to blame the tool for a poor job, but it's within ourselves where we find the _true_ problems.

I became what some would call addicted to games on Facebook many years ago during a dark time in my life. Like drugs, it was an escape. Like drug users, I made up rationalizations for my heavy usage.

And like drugs, in the end it took self-realization and personal power to kick the habit. But I never blamed Facebook for _my_ weaknesses.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 6, 2013)

Never could get with Facebook, and really got tired of the squabbles between people I knew on there.  
So I only go to Twitter.   I still enjoy that.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 9, 2013)

So, it looks like we are pretty evenly divided between those who think Facebook is useful, and those who don't use it. I think it is kind of like most things in life , we all make decisions on what is something we like, and what we don't. 

I have a good friend that has a Facebook account, but she never looks at it, so she fits into the group that thinks it is useless. She always wants to know what is going on in my life, and I tell her that if she would just look on my FB page, she would already know without having to ask. I have to try to remember to send her a special email with updates, or to find out how she is doing. 

I always check FB first thing when I get up, in case my kids have posted anything new. 
Then I look at the other pages with weather and stuff, that I am subscribed to, so for me, it is a great addition to my life.

In fact, I just posted the Hollow Earth map on my daughters page, and asked her if she wants to go for a summer vacation to Shamballah.....


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

Been there done that, better things to do than showing all and sundry my private thoughts and pictures mg:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 10, 2013)

A big waste of time to me.  I learn more off forums than I ever will from the prattlings on Facebook.  No close family on it anyway so nothing to interest me.

I see someone mentioned they were getting rid of bogus identities, wish they hurry up and trash mine, I can't work out how to get off it.  I'm only registered incognito anyway, just to see how it worked. Boy,  a person who doesn't even exist never had so many 'friends' clamouring to come and watch 'my' non existent life unfolding.  Whats that all about?  Don't they have a life of their own?

I follow, but don't subscribe, to Twitter.  Just a few semi famous people so I can stay constantly reminded of the depths the IQ has sunk in the average twitterer.  It's downright frightening when you realise that most of these people are trusted to vote in real elections, and not just their favourite soapie scene or who wore the highest footcripplers at some red carpet do.   Nooooo, I don't want to think about it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm on face book just because some of my kinfolks are. I agree there is no way to have a meaningful discussion about anything there. I check mine every day but don't waste much time there.

Maybe if some of the folks on here were on ....but no need , we are here


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 10, 2013)

_Hi Diwundrin, If you go to the help section on FB and print How to delete account , it will show you how mind you it takes 2 weeks or so._:thumbsup:


----------



## GDAD (Jul 10, 2013)

At the  moment here in Australia, we are having a bit of trouble with BULLIES, harrasing teenagers they don't like.
There have been a few children threatening suicide because of the constant Harrasment from their Peers.
Personally I hate it.


----------



## Bee (Jul 10, 2013)

I love Face Book as much as I love being a member of forums, I have never had any problems with it, I have never been inundated with e-mails for friends requests, it is up to the indivual member as to how secure they make their details, I never post anything anything too personal but there again I never post anything too personal on the forums I belong to.

Through the games I play on Face Book I have made some lovely friends.

As regards bullies on Face Book, I have seen this happening on the over 50's forums and from the very same people that complain about youngsters behaviour of today..........................double standards me thinks.

One over 50's forum I belong to, the owner had to put out a warning to members because of the insults being bandied about and he was worried about the lible laws..............................so not a lot of difference between bullying on Face Book and bullying on Forums by people that should know better.


----------



## Pam (Jul 10, 2013)

Bored with Facebook? No.  My privacy is set on high therefore not any Tom, Dick or Harry can ask to befriend me. My posts can only be read by a select few friends.

I've played a fair few games on there - still do - but my main interests lie in some of the private groups. I belong to several local groups including a family history one whose members include local archivists/librarians who have been very helpful in pointing people in the right direction. Another very interesting and informative group is the fellowship of the local Abbey (built circa 1123) members of this group include a local author who bases her stories for children around the Abbey and surrounding areas. Another local group deals more with the social history of my town and I've learnt an awful lot from that and there are some wonderful old photographs. And last, but not least, is the wonderful group on Facebook which has brought together old childhood friends from when we all lived in the Middle East... it's been brilliant to renew friendships, share photographs of our days out there and for some of us to meet up. The conversations we have on there can NOT be viewed  by non-members.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 16, 2013)

I've had a love/hate thing with FB, I do not like all the political crapolla that is posted, but I still like to keep up with my family and friends.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2013)

Jackie22 said:


> I've had a love/hate thing with FB, I do not like all the political crapolla that is posted, but I still like to keep up with my family and friends.



I feel the same way Jackie.  There is so much political and religious crap on there ( much of it posted by my relatives) That it's hard to take. 

Sometimes I post things just the opposite of what some friends or family post just for the hell of it.


----------



## Bee (Jul 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I feel the same way Jackie.  _*There is so much political and religious crap on there *_( much of it posted by my relatives) That it's hard to take.
> 
> Sometimes I post things just the opposite of what some friends or family post just for the hell of it.



The quick answer to that it is to either hide the posts from those members or remove them as friends.

I had a 'friend' who would post one after another about religion, in the end I had to remove her as a friend.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 16, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I feel the same way Jackie.  There is so much political and religious crap on there ( much of it posted by my relatives) That it's hard to take.
> 
> Sometimes I post things just the opposite of what some friends or family post just for the hell of it.




LOL....I understand, completely.


----------



## That Guy (Jul 16, 2013)

GDAD said:


> At the  moment here in Australia, we are having a bit of trouble with BULLIES, harrasing teenagers they don't like.
> There have been a few children threatening suicide because of the constant Harrasment from their Peers.
> Personally I hate it.



Same problems here in the USA.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 4, 2015)

I joined facebook quite a few years ago it when my 2 grandson's joined. I check their pages just to make sure all in ok,but I never post on their pages. I only respond to some posts by friends  of mine if it is something of interest to me or if they have a problem.


----------



## Linda (Aug 8, 2015)

I really enjoy FB.  I don't play any of the games and have them blocked.  I keep up on my kids this way, see pics and I'm in a few groups I enjoy.  One group is just for posting jokes so I can go over there and laugh a few minutes every day which I think is good for me.   After several years on FB I have 83 friends, which isn't a lot, and about half of them are hidden so I don't have to see or hear them unless I want to go to their wall and see what they are up too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

I love FB.  Lots of family and friends and the best way to stay in touch with them as they are in 4 countries.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2015)

Linda said:


> I really enjoy FB.  I don't play any of the games and have them blocked.  I keep up on my kids this way, see pics and I'm in a few groups I enjoy.  One group is just for posting jokes so I can go over there and laugh a few minutes every day which I think is good for me.   After several years on FB I have 83 friends, which isn't a lot, and about half of them are hidden so I don't have to see or hear them unless I want to go to their wall and see what they are up too.





Ameriscot said:


> I love FB.  Lots of family and friends and the best way to stay in touch with them as they are in 4 countries.


...

Many groups also have a private group (53) of Internet Friends I have made over the years. All male and we post things that are not of any interest to our families..


----------



## Pappy (Aug 8, 2015)

My family is all over, from coast to coast, and soon Japan. It's. Good way to keep in touch along with FaceTime. I am friends with a few of our SF members and always looking for more. :sentimental:


----------



## AprilSun (Aug 8, 2015)

I enjoy Facebook even more so after I have started using the browser extension Facebook filter, FBPurity. You can set it up to hide what you don't want to see and it's free.


----------



## twinkles (Feb 17, 2018)

i like going into facebook now and then i can see all my grandchildren and nieces and nefews that i havent see since they were little --- i dont play those games on there to me they are a waste of time


----------



## jaylon (Feb 17, 2018)

I love face book and use it frequently to stay in touch with family and friends nationally and  internationally. It also lets these folks know that I am still alive and kicking.


----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2018)

TICA said:


> It is a great way to keep in touch with long lost friends and relatives.  I like it, but I'm really picky on who I allow as friends.


  Me too.  I like the pics of the grands, connect with high school friends, etc. Other than that I can easily get along without it!


----------



## Buckeye (Feb 17, 2018)

Yes I use FB a lot.  It is amusing how some folks on here and other senior forums feel morally superior because they don't do certain things, like using FB. They don't usually explicitly say that but you can tell by the tone of their posts (sniff, sniff) "I have better things to do", etc 

I recently did a poll on C-D about "what makes you feel morally superior"  (none of the choices had anything to do with being moral) and I had well over a 100 responses.  I've forgotten the list (10 items I think)  but here is why some folks think they are better than me and/or you:  

I don't use a cell phone
I don't smoke
I'm not overweight
My house is paid for
I never exceed the speed limit
etc

All in good fun, of course.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 17, 2018)

Most of the things I do, I do because I have nothing better to do! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I check FB a couple of times a day to see what family and friends are doing.  

I rarely post anything other than a thumbs up or a birthday greeting.

IMO FB is becoming more and more annoying but I have no plans to drop it.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Feb 17, 2018)

Interesting Pocket article today about FB.

https://qz.com/1204153/young-americans-no-longer-use-facebook/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 17, 2018)

Yes, I saw that article. I got bored with FB a long time ago. I check it maybe once a week or sometimes several weeks. I don't have a big family.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Feb 17, 2018)

Keep thinking I should maybe get on facebook one of these days, maybe look up old high school friends, get back into recirculation after the last couple years. Just might be fun and interesting!


----------



## Marie5656 (Feb 18, 2018)

*When I joined many years ago, I connected with many former high school classmates.  Then I realized that we did not have any more in common now than we did back 40 some years ago, and most were people I was never close to back in the day. I dropped most of them in recent months.  Now, mainly it is a few family members, and like in this forum, people I have never met in real life, through one or two games I play in the site.  So, mainly I check in just to play the games I enjoy, and come here for conversation.*


----------



## Lara (Feb 18, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> ...here is why some folks think they are better than me and/or you:
> 
> I don't use a cell phone
> I don't smoke
> ...


I just look at that as though some folks are simply counting their blessings, which is a good mindset. 

Aside from that, I've never really enjoyed FB much and one family member posts politically motivated hate posts there which is a real downer. I don't unfriend her though because I'm afraid I'll miss some family item of interest about her and my nephew...though that hasn't happened yet.

I do have my daughters and some friends who always post things that make me smile on FB so that's nice :love_heart:


----------



## debbie in seattle (Feb 19, 2018)

I am.   In the past, enjoyed keeping in contact with folks from high school, pics, etc.    Since FB started this new algorithm, I see posts from only a handful of friends.   Losing interest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 25, 2018)

Not really. It's a place where I connect to my family members, some I had lost track of over the years, some living across the country, one in Puerto Rico and even one in Germany. Most of his posts and replies are in German however but FB does have a translator app. I also reconnected with networking friends who were on a site that abruptly shut down. We were so happy to reconnect on FB. I'm in several groups where I wind up learning all types of things, get a chance to get into some express my political opinions, enjoy some music posts, nice comments and memes. I recently had a birthday and received over 100 HBD wishes & sentiments. Some were beautiful, graphic comments.


----------



## James (Feb 25, 2018)

Initially was on FB to keep watch over our children.   Then I came across across a few friends and well I was a Facebooker!  Then it became political and nothing but non stop meme's.  About a year ago I had enough of it and deleted my account, besides it seemed like I had more dead friends than live ones.  Had Twitter for awhile but it was just as bad.  Instagram, didn't do anything for me.

So this is the first forum I've joined and so far so good.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Feb 25, 2018)

I have been involved with many social options online since the early days of BBS and Newsgroups. When FB first came out I found it exciting and vibrant. It was a huge leap over MySpace at the time. Now I find it mundane but I don't find it boring. Just another way to keep in contact with family, friends, and online friends. Much like turning on a light switch for me. What I do find boring is that the UI hasn't changed at all. Other social sites such as Google Plus have a much nicer look to it but no one uses it .  I don't blame FB for not changing their look because millions would protest (younger people don't use it much now) but it is has a very dated look and it is a shame they compress any pictures uploaded to it.


----------



## Janie7779 (Feb 27, 2018)

I gave up Facebook for Lent.  I thought it would be a sacrifice, but so far, I don’t miss it.  I had been seeing the posts of about the same handful of people anyway.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 28, 2018)

I don't go on FB as much as I used to.  It just has gotten boring to me, same ole stuff over and over...blah.


----------

